# Lake Somerville (Newman's Bottom)



## Backlashed_39 (Sep 5, 2005)

*WHITE BASS*

Went to Newman Bottom (East of the lake along the Yegua creek) this afternoon (02-09-2006) and visited with a few ppl before breaking out the tackle and learned no one had any fish on stringer.

Drove to Nail's Creek park and the water level is still too low for the white bass to enter the creek. Water level was listed on the entrance to Nail's Creek park as 234.70 ft. with the normal lake level at 238 ft. above sea level.

Below is a link which has the fishing report for the Lake:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/reptform2.php?lake=SOMERVILLE&archive=latest&yearcat=current&Submit=Go

For those who know this area, this is usually prime time for the white bass in the creeks. I had spoke with a gentleman who traveled from Austin and since he had no bites here he decided to venture on to Smithville for some crappie.

We haven't had much rain and the water level is obviuosly too low at the mouth of the creek into the lake. I noticed during the drout spell the Corp of Engineers had the gate open at the dam releasing water for the folks down stream (Brazos river).


----------



## plastic addict (May 23, 2004)

Hey BL,

Thanks for the report, I read the same thing earlier this month, very disappointing. A group of us are going hog hunting there this weekend. Doesn't sound like I need my ultralight rig. 

If the traditional spawn is interrupted for over month. Will the whites move into the shallows like Crappie? I bet those fish are stacked and anxious. PA


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

the lake has been low like this before where the fish cant get into the creek. White bass need moving water to spawn, which is obviously why they go up in the creek. Well, when they cant get in the creek, they will try to spawn on points in the lake where the wind is sweeping across them, making a current. Normally we dont like to fish the lake when its windy, but in years like this, the wind can be very good. Fish a point with a cross wind on a windy march day and see what happens.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Hows the hoggin up there plastic ? A group of us from txbowhunters is thinking about hitting it next month........


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i am not a bowhunter, at least for hogs, but i sure know i saw a lot of them durring duck season this year, i guess cause of the dry weather. there were a lot more than normal out there.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I've got the itch and make the trek from Houston to Newman's Bottom nearly every weekend during the Spring. Generally, after the spawn, I have luck wade/bank fishing from Welch or Rocky Creek using live shad under cork or off the bottom. Don't know if that will be the case this year though. Waiting to go....


----------



## plastic addict (May 23, 2004)

Friday's rain was too brief to get Yegua flowing. There was only 2 cars parked at the 124 bridge Sat. afternoon. The creek probably needs to rise 3 more feet for the fish to get in there. The long term forecast doesn't look favorable.

On the upside, there is plenty of hog hunting opportunites. ExpressFish PM sent. PA


----------

